# For any Adriana fans -- feast your ears on this final 15 minutes.



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, that was lovely. It's interesting that it almost changes the entire character of the opera to sing it (or hear it) in French.


----------

